# OCN Where's Nifty picture and tracking thread



## foothead

Photo by ClickJacker

Rules, signup, and discussion here.

Nifty is currently with me in Baton Rouge, Louisiana. You can view a map of its past travels here. (Now with photos!) *updated 2014-06-13*

This thread will be used for Where's Nifty photos and tracking. If you want to sign up or have a question/comment, do it here. When you receive the package, post in this thread with your location. Then you can post as many photos as you like, including one of Nifty to go at the top of this post. When you send it off, post the tracking number and I will add it so we can all keep track of the package.

*Past Participants*
MistaBernie (link1) (link 2)
dudemanppl (link)
r31ncarnat3d
nderscore (link)
GoneTomorrow
Sean Webster (link 1) (link 2) (link 3) (link 4) (link 5)
mz-n10 (link)
laboitenoire (link)
ClickJacker (link)
Dream Killer (link 1) (link 2)


----------



## MistaBernie

Nifty has arrived (just south of) Boston!










I'll edit the post with the pics I take, as well sending the shipping information along. Thanks!

And now, Nifty's first day in and around Boston (only a few this time)
































































and what better way to finish our day ..


----------



## nderscore

That's all you got Bernie?

I'm itching for updates!


----------



## MistaBernie

I'll be adding a few tomorrow to document an unboxing.


----------



## sub50hz

Better have some good shots after my life partner Tom Brady turns the entire state of New York into an Eli Manning manhunt.

P.S. Go Pats.


----------



## mz-n10

the bokeh on the lens is pretty nice.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, I dont want to monopolize the lens, and I haven't had much of a chance to get out and shoot. I had wanted to bring it with on a POTN get together we're gonna have, but I'm thinking I'll just send it out tomorrow. I had my fun with it (with the exception of some of today's unboxing stuff) so I may be sending it out as early as tomorrow (but probably Sat morning instead). Dont you worry though, I'll be sure to capture some of the celebration with my gear.


----------



## MistaBernie

Probably the last two shots I'll have a chance to shoot with nifty..



















Not much of an unboxing, but you catch my drift. Time to send a PM..


----------



## MistaBernie

UGH, I was stuck at the car dealership _way_ longer than I had originally anticipated. Nifty will be sent off on Monday during my lunch break or in the AM to its next recipient, Dudemanppl. I'll update this entry once I have tracking info. Bye nifty!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> UGH, I was stuck at the car dealership _way_ longer than I had originally anticipated. Nifty will be sent off on Monday during my lunch break or in the AM to its next recipient, Dudemanppl. I'll update this entry once I have tracking info. Bye nifty!


Take more pix!


----------



## MistaBernie

Nifty is now on its way to Dudemanppl.

USPS Priority Mail with Delivery Confirmation # 03112550000178042663


----------



## dudemanppl

Out for delivery but it never came? I really hope the 55's adventure didn't just stop...


----------



## nderscore

I was wondering why it was still out for delivery at 9pm...


----------



## mz-n10

usps does that when they do not get a chance to deliver the item. dont worry it will be there tomorrow....


----------



## dudemanppl

But it didn't even need a signature? Odd.


----------



## foothead

Yeah, if it gets delivered, the tracking would show that. The mailman probably forgot about it. It'll show up tomorrow.


----------



## ClickJacker

So..........Did this die already?







The tracking number says it was delivered.


----------



## MistaBernie

He has it, will be posting pics tonite or tomorrow and (hopefully) sending off soon.


----------



## dudemanppl

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dudemanppl/sets/72157629294038769/

03112550000188917296

Damn, this is so hard but easy to focus.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dudemanppl/sets/72157629294038769/
> 03112550000188917296
> Damn, this is so hard but easy to focus.


So, who's Marisa Ho?


----------



## dudemanppl

Friend of mine I like to screw around with.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*
> 
> Friend of mine I like to screw around with.


Well now


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

NIFTY ARRIVED TODAY!

And whoever included the film camera: You are awesome.

Photo of Nifty to be done tomorrow after I finish my exams. NEURO, HO!

//And this, kids, is why you don't go into biology. It makes you a strange little oddling.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yay we made it to three people!

That's like... two more people than I thought!


----------



## MistaBernie

A week..? really? C'mon fools..


----------



## sub50hz

I'm not in that much of a hurry, those in front of me can take as long as they would like.


----------



## MistaBernie

I just dont want to see the thread and idea die.. It was more about the activity in the thread than the movement of nifty (which appears to be on pace, we just haven't seen any updates)


----------



## mz-n10

PICHERS!!!!


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10*
> 
> PICHERS!!!!


^This


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Ah, sorry guys, been really busy lately. Got back on Wed, still getting my stuff together. Nifty is going out on Monday and pictures will be... well, whenever the film comes back to me. Decided to mount it on the Vivitar and have some fun with film this weekend instead of digital.

Sorry again for the delay!


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Ah, sorry guys, been really busy lately. Got back on Wed, still getting my stuff together. Nifty is going out on Monday and pictures will be... well, whenever the film comes back to me. Decided to mount it on the Vivitar and have some fun with film this weekend instead of digital.
> 
> Sorry again for the delay!


Awesome! What film did you use?


----------



## foothead

So Reincarnated, have you sent it off yet? If so, please post the tracking number.


----------



## nderscore

Where in the cucumbers are you reincarnated?


----------



## dudemanppl

JACKED THE DOLLAR LENS, *******.


----------



## mz-n10

we've been had....


----------



## Sean Webster

Man, he finally gets the lens and quits the forum. I see how it is.


----------



## ClickJacker




----------



## MistaBernie

who quit the forums, R31??


----------



## Angrybutcher

Supposedly. Being a forum mod and nearly 3 year member, he was the last person I figured would jack the lens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> In for Canon!
> (Pssst, since I'm a mod, can I jump in front of Bernie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to annoy him?)


Isn't this ironic?


----------



## dudemanppl

Oh by the way we were being sarcastic...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Sarcasm or not, has anyone heard from r31ncarnat3d? He's been online multiple times over the past weeks, but it looks like his last visible post was in this thread.

Maybe someone else in the OCN staff knows what's going on? If he did in fact jack the Nifty, can we get someone involved to revoke his Mod rights? I don't think OCN would want a Mod potentially stealing from its members.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Sarcasm or not, has anyone heard from r31ncarnat3d? He's been online multiple times over the past weeks, but it looks like his last visible post was in this thread.
> 
> Maybe someone else in the OCN staff knows what's going on? If he did in fact jack the Nifty, can we get someone involved to revoke his Mod rights? I don't think OCN would want a Mod potentially stealing from its members.


LOL, don't worry, he is just busy with school/work atm.


----------



## Angrybutcher

That's probably true, but it's really easy to spend 10 seconds when he's online to say "Hey, sorry again! I'll get to it, when I get to it" and sign off for another week. Any update is better than nothing.


----------



## Defunctronin

No word back on nifty yet?


----------



## xDriftyy

And I just got a T50.


----------



## Couch Potato

Sad!

I wanted to see more photos.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I know this is a bit too late, but I wanted to apologize to the OCN photography community and explain what happened.

About a year ago, life events happened and I ended up in a mental hospital, where I was diagnosed with depression and bipolar disorder. Since then, I've been trying to get my life back on track and Nifty completely slipped my mind. It wasn't until I started selling off my camera equipment (I no longer have the time or energy for photography) last night did I find Nifty and remember about this.

I really am sorry to the photography community on here. I know that forgetting is not an excuse, but I want to assure everyone that I did not intend to steal from or in any way betray the trust of a community I grew to like so much. I know that it's hard to make up for broken trust, and I know that most of you will (understandably) be untrusting of me still, but I'd like to try to make amends with the community. I've already been in contact with GT and MistaBernie, and am shipping out the lens and camera today. I'm also including my Canonet 28 and all my misc equipment partly as a ways to make amends and partly because my camera deserves to go to people who will make more use of her.

As for me apparently logging in and ignoring people's messages, I want to assure you I did not and would never ignore messages like that. I can't give a proper explanation as to what happened (I can assure you I didn't have access to OCN in the hospital), and the only guess I can offer is that OCN was my laptop's homepage, and perhaps my parents were going through my laptop looking for answers.

Again, I apologize for everything that has happened, and I truly hope that I can help repair the trust on here.

Best wishes,

Daniel


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> I know this is a bit too late, but I wanted to apologize to the OCN photography community and explain what happened.
> 
> About a year ago, life events happened and I ended up in a mental hospital, where I was diagnosed with depression and bipolar disorder. Since then, I've been trying to get my life back on track and Nifty completely slipped my mind. It wasn't until I started selling off my camera equipment (I no longer have the time or energy for photography) last night did I find Nifty and remember about this.
> 
> I really am sorry to the photography community on here. I know that forgetting is not an excuse, but I want to assure everyone that I did not intend to steal from or in any way betray the trust of a community I grew to like so much. I know that it's hard to make up for broken trust, and I know that most of you will (understandably) be untrusting of me still, but I'd like to try to make amends with the community. I've already been in contact with GT and MistaBernie, and am shipping out the lens and camera today. I'm also including my Canonet 28 and all my misc equipment partly as a ways to make amends and partly because my camera deserves to go to people who will make more use of her.
> 
> As for me apparently logging in and ignoring people's messages, I want to assure you I did not and would never ignore messages like that. I can't give a proper explanation as to what happened (I can assure you I didn't have access to OCN in the hospital), and the only guess I can offer is that OCN was my laptop's homepage, and perhaps my parents were going through my laptop looking for answers.
> 
> Again, I apologize for everything that has happened, and I truly hope that I can help repair the trust on here.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Daniel


That definitely would account for pretty much disappearing all the sudden. Hope you are doing better daniel. I definitely speak for some when i say it was definitely frustrating due to how suddenly you disappeared. But truthfully majority of us were not to hurt or upset as nifty is not a rare lens nor super expensive. Not like we were passing around the zeiss 50mm f.0.7 or anything lol


----------



## Dream Killer

I hope you're well. If you need people to talk to online I run an unofficial IRC server for folks here (PM me for details). Someone's there to respond _most_ of the time.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> I know this is a bit too late, but I wanted to apologize to the OCN photography community and explain what happened.
> 
> About a year ago, life events happened and I ended up in a mental hospital, where I was diagnosed with depression and bipolar disorder. Since then, I've been trying to get my life back on track and Nifty completely slipped my mind. It wasn't until I started selling off my camera equipment (I no longer have the time or energy for photography) last night did I find Nifty and remember about this.
> 
> I really am sorry to the photography community on here. I know that forgetting is not an excuse, but I want to assure everyone that I did not intend to steal from or in any way betray the trust of a community I grew to like so much. I know that it's hard to make up for broken trust, and I know that most of you will (understandably) be untrusting of me still, but I'd like to try to make amends with the community. I've already been in contact with GT and MistaBernie, and am shipping out the lens and camera today. I'm also including my Canonet 28 and all my misc equipment partly as a ways to make amends and partly because my camera deserves to go to people who will make more use of her.
> 
> As for me apparently logging in and ignoring people's messages, I want to assure you I did not and would never ignore messages like that. I can't give a proper explanation as to what happened (I can assure you I didn't have access to OCN in the hospital), and the only guess I can offer is that OCN was my laptop's homepage, and perhaps my parents were going through my laptop looking for answers.
> 
> Again, I apologize for everything that has happened, and I truly hope that I can help repair the trust on here.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Daniel


I don't think anyone's going to hold a gun to your head about having serious health issues and vacating the internet. As long as you're feeling better, that's all that matters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> I hope you're well. If you need people to talk to online I run an unofficial IRC server for folks here (PM me for details). Someone's there to respond _most_ of the time.


Indeed. Plus, some of us on there can relate to what you've gone through.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Daniel


Thank you sir! I know I was one of the people trying to dig for answers and assumed the worst. I have had a friend go through a similar situation and it was quite scary. I wish you the best in your recovery


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> That definitely would account for pretty much disappearing all the sudden. Hope you are doing better daniel. I definitely speak for some when i say it was definitely frustrating due to how suddenly you disappeared. But truthfully majority of us were not to hurt or upset as nifty is not a rare lens nor super expensive. Not like we were passing around the zeiss 50mm f.0.7 or anything lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> I don't think anyone's going to hold a gun to your head about having serious health issues and vacating the internet. As long as you're feeling better, that's all that matters.
> Indeed. Plus, some of us on there can relate to what you've gone through.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> I hope you're well. If you need people to talk to online I run an unofficial IRC server for folks here (PM me for details). Someone's there to respond _most_ of the time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Thank you sir! I know I was one of the people trying to dig for answers and assumed the worst. I have had a friend go through a similar situation and it was quite scary. I wish you the best in your recovery


Thanks guys, I really do appreciate the kind words. I've been doing better - not as well as I'd like to be of course, but better. It was a bit strange - my experience in medicine was along the cellular aspect of things, so my psych experience was nonexistent. My whole idea of mental hospitals revolved around what I say on TV: I was expecting to be strapped down and see schizophrenics muttering to themselves in the rec room. It kind of surprised me then that I found the whole place to be welcoming and therapeutic. Well, as welcoming as the situation can ever be.

In any case, I have shipped out the lens to Bernie. As I have said, I've included my Canonet 28 and it's OCN's to do what you guys want with it. The tracking number is 9534621383313102000468


----------



## sub50hz

Eh, once you get pumped full of benzos and some SSRIs, everything gets better.


----------



## MistaBernie

And now, my evil plan to reclaim the 50 is complete.









I've updated the actual tracking thread and PM'ed nderscore. If I don't hear back from them by the time I get the lens, I'll move down to the next person.


----------



## Sean Webster

Thanks for the update r31ncarnat3d.

Sorry to hear about what had happened. I know first hand how difficult depression is to deal with. That plus being diagnosed bipolar and going through treatment must have been quite the experience for you. I wish you the best and hope you well in your recovery.

Now to wait for the Nifty 50 to finally come to me!


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> And now, my evil plan to reclaim the 50 is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've updated the actual tracking thread and PM'ed nderscore. If I don't hear back from them by the time I get the lens, I'll move down to the next person.


you should probably check with everyone and make sure they are all willing to participate so it doesnt die with someone holding on to it because the next person on the list went inactive on OCN lol

send a mass PM to start the thread new or something


----------



## sub50hz

I want that Canonet. DIBS.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Thanks for the update r31ncarnat3d.
> 
> Sorry to hear about what had happened. I know first hand how difficult depression is to deal with. That plus being diagnosed bipolar and going through treatment must have been quite the experience for you. I wish you the best and hope you well in your recovery.
> 
> Now to wait for the Nifty 50 to finally come to me!


Aha, thanks, I appreciate it. I will say this: It's been an interesting year at least. When I broke the news to my parents, for example, my mom broke down crying. Turns out she lumps all mental illnesses together, so "Bipolar Disorder" to her meant I was also hearing voices in my head telling me to stab people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> I want that Canonet. DIBS.


I can't promise it's free of cancer cells...


----------



## mz-n10

good to hear from you again r31ncarnat3d.

Take care of your health.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I too have mental issues.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Thanks, you guys are amazing. Honestly, I was prepared for a bad reception. Didn't expect this kindness though


----------



## sub50hz

The OCN Camera Thread core is a pretty solid group of people.


----------



## dudemanppl

I'm back from the dead to wish you well. I think I still have your address...


----------



## nderscore

Welcome back r31ncarnat3d


----------



## MistaBernie

Nifty is en route to routine review (see what's in the box, etc). Tracking# 9534621383313102000468

After which, it will be headed to nderscore (will update with tracking once it's sent out).

We also may be starting another 'Where's ...' thread, given there is apparently a little something extra in the package. Film lovers, keep your eyes out for that!


----------



## mz-n10

i havent shot my a900 in a long time, but this is making me want to take teh a900+50/1.4 out to get some test shots.....


----------



## nderscore

The adventure begins.


----------



## foothead

From that photo, it appears the winding lever is missing from the camera. Is it in the box somewhere or totally gone?


----------



## nderscore

Unfortunately, it is totally gone. There's a random screw and a metal washer that was at the bottom of the box.


----------



## sub50hz

Bogus.


----------



## MistaBernie

We've discussed and we're going to ship the film and XC 3 back to Foothead for now.. It'll make shipping nifty a bit cheaper going forward too.


----------



## Conspiracy

Thats probably the best decision to keep costs for everyone down


----------



## nderscore

Lens is on its way to GoneTomorrow.

Tracking via USPS:

9505500007043119000173

edit: I'll post pictures later tonight. Unfortunately, I did not get much done (Chicago was all fogged up on the only day I could manage...).


----------



## sub50hz

Dude, that fog was hella good. Gotta go by the lakefront while the sodium lamps at parks are still on for great success.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore*
> 
> Lens is on its way to GoneTomorrow.
> 
> Tracking via USPS:
> 
> 9505500007043119000173
> 
> edit: I'll post pictures later tonight. Unfortunately, I did not get much done (Chicago was all fogged up on the only day I could manage...).


Challenge accepted or whatever.


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Dude, that fog was hella good. Gotta go by the lakefront while the sodium lamps at parks are still on for great success.


I couldn't see anything west of Michigan, and I was standing on the east side of the street.

---

My two salvageable pics. Yes, these are my only two.


----------



## MistaBernie

I remember being at both of those places in the summer back in '09 during the day.


----------



## Conspiracy

well for only having 2 shots both of them look pretty cool. nice captures


----------



## MistaBernie

Nifty's in KY. Yee-haw!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Nifty's in KY. Yee-haw!


Indeed! I'll be sending NIfty off to the next person on Monday. Pics to come.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Nifty's in KY. Yee-haw!
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed! I'll be sending NIfty off to the next person on Monday. Pics to come.
Click to expand...

Any updates?


----------



## foothead

Gonetomorrow: I just realized the next person on the list was Dream Killer. He's out of the country right now, so just try the next person if you aren't getting a respons


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> Any updates?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> Gonetomorrow: I just realized the next person on the list was Dream Killer. He's out of the country right now, so just try the next person if you aren't getting a respons


Hey guys, sorry for the delay; I'm embroiled in finals this week (giving them, not taking!). And thanks for heads up about DK; I had been waiting for a response. I'll IM the next person and ship it out when I hear back. This lens really makes me want to get a better focus screen!


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> Any updates?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> Gonetomorrow: I just realized the next person on the list was Dream Killer. He's out of the country right now, so just try the next person if you aren't getting a respons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey guys, sorry for the delay; I'm embroiled in finals this week (giving them, not taking!). And thanks for heads up about DK; I had been waiting for a response. I'll IM the next person and ship it out when I hear back. This lens really makes me want to get a better focus screen!
Click to expand...

no worries







and i doubt DK will mind. hes keeping pretty busy over seas and not even 100% sure what cameras he has with him but shipping to india would not be that fun lol


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Sorry for the continued delay all, but I'm still waiting on a reply from the next person on the list, Monocog007. He/she hasn't been on OCN since March, so I'll wait till Monday and contact the next person.

foothead, maybe you (or someone else) could mass PM everyone on the list, to see whether they're still in or not? (or even active on OCN).


----------



## MistaBernie

GT, feel free to move onto the next person. if they're not active on the forums, we shouldn't be sending them Nifty.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> GT, feel free to move onto the next person. if they're not active on the forums, we shouldn't be sending them Nifty.


Already done; Sean is next, so I'm sure I'll hear from him soon! Sorry again all for the delays, no PM response from two in a row...


----------



## Sean Webster

Just replied lol.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Just replied lol.


Got it. I'll post my shots soon, just built a new rig and haven't gotten all of my photo software installed yet.


----------



## Sean Webster

Cool, can't wait to see new pics.


----------



## Sean Webster

I got it today, woke up late and just now checked my mail lol.

Location: Boca Raton, FL

Here it is, with all that was in the package:


----------



## Sean Webster

Well, I thought the aperture ring was broken for a while, I took some pics at f/1.7 I think. After PM'ing MistaBernie he told me there was a aperture lock and I fixed it lol. Now to take some night shots?









Here's the link to which I'll be posting my pics with it: http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanwebsterhd/sets/72157634433731170/

I'll post a few here for now:


Canon 60D IMG_3368.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3376.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3380.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

Here are a few more.


Canon 60D IMG_3402.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3415.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3426.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3449-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3454-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Angrybutcher

Nice pics


----------



## Sean Webster

Thanks, here are a few more from today, i have a bunch more to sort through.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanwebsterhd/9187138096/
Canon 60D IMG_3512.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanwebsterhd/9187154436/
Canon 60D IMG_3549.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanwebsterhd/9184688037/
Canon 60D IMG_3507.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Faraz

Love that last one.


----------



## Conspiracy

cool stuff


----------



## Sean Webster

I've got a bunch more recently...Should I post all the pics i've done or just a select few? I have like 200 or so lol.

My flickr collection: http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanwebsterhd/sets/72157634433731170/

Here are some:


Canon 60D IMG_3585.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3535.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3582.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3723.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3706.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3759.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Pastrami Ruben by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3775.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3800-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3892-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3898-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3826.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3865.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3834-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3847-Edit.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3942.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_4018.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3981.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_4086.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3959.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3994.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3996.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_4006.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3956.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_4054.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_4049.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_3989.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_4023.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

you can make a gallery on flickr for it but honestly share away. i wouldnt post all 200 lol

the more the merrier i think. you got some really awesome shots with it







cant wait for it to be my turn


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> ....cant wait for it to be my turn


yea how about that


----------



## MistaBernie

Speaking of which, where is nifty at the moment?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Speaking of which, where is nifty at the moment?


speaking of. which one of you photoshop wizards want to make a map or something that shows where it has traveled. make it like indiana jones style travel by map


----------



## MistaBernie

we could just do a google map, add pins once we've gotten it, etc..


----------



## Sean Webster

I thought someone would PM me by now, but anyways, I'm done with it. Now who is next?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I thought someone would PM me by now, but anyways, I'm done with it. Now who is next?


mz-n10. too much time on my hands this morning so ill link you too lol http://www.overclock.net/u/32867/mz-n10

shoot him a message and post more of what you shot too


----------



## Sean Webster

I got his addy and will be shipping ti out monday, In the mean time, I just broke out the extension tube!


----------



## Sean Webster

Sent off to mz-n10. USPS Tracking: 9114 9010 7574 2971 1744 94

Some of the last shots, I have all of them up on my flickr here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanwebsterhd/sets/72157634433731170/

I'll update ya if i upload any more.


Canon 60D IMG_4110.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_4103.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_4114.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_4179.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_4181.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_4193.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_4132.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_4123.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


Canon 60D IMG_4170.jpg by Sean Webster Photo, on Flickr


----------



## mz-n10

really sean? more pictures....

i think i need a week off to take photos.....


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10*
> 
> really sean? more pictures....


what, you no like more?








Quote:


> i think i need a week off to take photos.....


it should be there by the end of the week. You can start this weekend!


----------



## mz-n10

i got the lens yesterday. will post pichers eventually.........


----------



## Sean Webster

post pic if the lens and location!


----------



## mz-n10

I haven't had time to shoot with the lens yet....maybe tomorrow or the this coming week....

but heres the lens in all its glory.


on gx1 + shift adapter


on my main dslr


----------



## mz-n10

Took it for a spin on monday night when i went out to the city.....

realized 2 things with the lens, wide open it flares/ghost like no ones business when theres any sort of light source in the frame and i am having trouble getting infinity focus on sony mount (cranking the lens all the way to the right doesnt look like it worked)











next set hopefully will be during day time and i can actually see if things are in focus.....


----------



## Sean Webster

sweet pics. I really like the last 3


----------



## mz-n10

ive been super busy for the past 2 weeks so i havent gotten a chance to take another shoot with this lens. will try to go for one more outing next weekend and have it mailed out the week after....


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10*
> 
> ive been super busy for the past 2 weeks so i havent gotten a chance to take another shoot with this lens. will try to go for one more outing next weekend and have it mailed out the week after....


no worries man







life gets busy


----------



## laboitenoire

Looking like Nifty has had some nice travels so far.

Also, almost forgot that I'm signed up after mzn, hahaha. I'll have to fiddle around with it on my DSLR as well as my M42-mount Praktica.


----------



## laboitenoire

Nifty has arrived in Ann Arbor, Michigan, just in time for the leaves to start changing colors!

Luckily I don't have anything in my schedule for tomorrow so I should be able to spend tonight and tomorrow just shooting. The battery is good in my Praktica so I have that for getting infinity focus, lol.

Because I have a Nikon, my digital photos for those who need instant gratification will probably mostly be close ups, and then y'all will have to wait for me to get my film back from being developed.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alchadw/10028365163/
Nifty arrived! by laboitenoire, on Flickr


----------



## foothead

Google maps link.

Mz-n10: What city are you located in? I want to add you to the map, but it looks like you never said.

GoneTomorrow: We still don't have any pics from you. Did you forget to post them?

EDIT: Added photos to the map.


----------



## mz-n10

San Francisco


----------



## laboitenoire

Alright, I shipped Nifty out this morning to ClickJacker, supposed to arrive this weekend. USPS tracking number is 9114901123086134440382. Yay priority flat rate!

I still need to ship out the roll of film I shot for processing, and I'll try to post some of the shots I dicked around with on my D7000 later.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Been through a few people and my chance still seems so far away....one day 50...one day


----------



## ClickJacker

I can't wait.


----------



## ClickJacker

Nifty has landed!


----------



## laboitenoire

Finally processed the RAW files on my D7000... I'll get the film roll processed this week, lol.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alchadw/10526771403/
DSC_0311 by laboitenoire, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alchadw/10526582014/
DSC_0316 by laboitenoire, on Flickr


----------



## foothead

Guys, can we please try to speed this project up a bit? I understand that some circumstances may require you to keep the lens for a few extra days, but it seems like everyone is holding it for several weeks at minimum, and we still aren't getting a lot of pictures. Remember, the original rules suggested keeping it for one week. Part of participating in the project means you should go out of your way to take photos while it's with you, not just bringing it along one time when you'd be out taking photos regardless. Be creative. Keep your camera nearby and snap photos when you have a few minutes of free time, if necessary. Take it with you on your normal daily routine. It's a traveling lens, so I'd like to see photos outlining what it's like wherever you live.


----------



## ClickJacker

Finally made time to shoot yesterday. I don't know if anyone mentioned this before but the lens + adapter doesn't work correctly on the canon 7d So I had to shoot every thing at f/1.7.









Couldn't decide which one I liked more.


Nifty will be sent to the next person on the list as soon as they get back to me with an address to send it to.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Finally made time to shoot yesterday. I don't know if anyone mentioned this before but the lens + adapter doesn't work correctly on the canon 7d So I had to shoot every thing at f/1.7.


A/M switch. It's right behind the aperture control. You have to set it to M or else the aperture won't close. Most M42 cameras have a little arm that pops up and stops the lens down before an exposure. This way, you can focus at full aperture without having to fiddle with anything. They put the switch there for compatibility with old cameras without this or for people using adapters. This is the case for the majority of manual lenses, so I assumed everyone would know this. Guess not, since you're not the first person claiming it's stuck wide open.


----------



## laboitenoire

Don't most m42 lenses just have a stop down button? My Gorlitz 50 mm has that instead of the switch, so I too was very confused.

Also, I'm finally going to get my film processed this week...


----------



## foothead

There's little pin protruding out the back, if that's what you mean. Having a button on the outside of the lens would be rather impractical, unless it worked the opposite way (push to open, release to close.) The switch is pretty universal though. I think all my M42 lenses have it. The three on my desk all do. It's fairly common on other systems, too.


----------



## laboitenoire

Nope, I mean an actual honest to god button. On a good chunk of m42 lenses (and seeing as Praktica was the first line of cameras to use m42, I trust their interpretation of it), there's a button (Pentax used a little lever) on the right side of the lens near the aperture ring that when pressed stopped down the lens so you could meter, as most m42 cameras didn't have coupled TTL meters.


----------



## ClickJacker

So klaxian said to skip him for now so I just PM'd tommykl. I'll send nifty out as soon as I have an address.


----------



## tommykl

Wow I had forgotten that I signed up for this fun project. My info has been sent and looking forward to getting my hands on this fun lens.


----------



## ClickJacker

Just sent nifty out. Tommykl should get it Monday.
Tracking number 9114901159815380600098


----------



## tommykl

I wonder what this could be....



It has seen better days.

Since I opened the box I might as well see what it looks like on FM-10



I should really test it out on my Nikon D2h to make sure nifty wasn't injured during its travel:



It took me a couple of tries to get the picture to come out right, very minimal adjustments were made to above picture.


----------



## tommykl

Well after spending two weeks with nifty, I shortly realized that I could only focus within 5-6 feet on the Nikon mount. So I change my plans and did a bunch of simple close ups. Too cold to go outside, so random crap laying around my apartment most of those didn't work out due to user error and poor prep work. I'll get the couple of decent shots up within the next couple days. The lens is currently in the hands of the next recipient on the list Dream Killer.


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> Well after spending two weeks with nifty, I shortly realized that I could only focus within 5-6 feet on the Nikon mount. So I change my plans and did a bunch of simple close ups. Too cold to go outside, so random crap laying around my apartment most of those didn't work out due to user error and poor prep work. I'll get the couple of decent shots up within the next couple days. The lens is currently in the hands of the next recipient on the list Dream Killer.


Yeah, it says that in the OP. There should also be an optical adapter in there which allows it to focus to infinity, but it does degrade image quality quite a lot.


----------



## Dream Killer

Snowing outside, too lazy to go anywhere but I snapped a pic that I know @foothead will like.










ANOTHER!


----------



## laboitenoire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead*
> 
> Yeah, it says that in the OP. There should also be an optical adapter in there which allows it to focus to infinity, but it does degrade image quality quite a lot.


There was no optical adapter I don't think when I got it--there was some adapter with glass in it, but it definitely wasn't f-mount.

EDIT: Dream, that's a pretty sweet end table.


----------



## Dream Killer

the optical adapter focuses to infinity on my d800. dunno why others couldn't get it to work


----------



## Dream Killer

I'm sorry for holding onto the lens for so long - crazy work schedule. Who is next on the list?

Anyway here are pics. First three are d800, last two are xti.


----------



## sub50hz

That pic on the bus is _cash_.


----------



## Conspiracy

bro you HAVE to get that bus shot printed. book worthy as well so start making the EZ collection 2014


----------



## Sean Webster

Awesome shots! I agree on the bus shot, it is full of win.


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> bro you HAVE to get that bus shot printed. book worthy as well so start making the EZ collection 2014


i don't have room on the hallway to hang anymore. the last photo i printed and put up was back in 2010.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Any update on Nifty?


----------



## foothead

Updated OP and map. Google maps is bugging out on me, so there's a few issues (photo sizes and pin colors) but it's better than nothing. I'll try again later and see if it's working right then.

I currently have Nifty. I'll be taking it kayaking sometime in the next few days, then it's going to be sent to Conspiracy. After that, it should start going through the waiting list in order. I'm about to send a mass PM to everyone on it to check interest. Whoever doesn't respond by the time Conspiracy is ready to mail it out will be removed until they do respond. This should prevent issues like Dream Killer had, where nobody he PM'ed even replied.


----------



## MistaBernie

Awesome, thanks for this! Have fun Kayaking.


----------



## foothead

Package off to Conspiracy in the morning. Tracking number 9405903699300216207412

I never did get to go kayaking. Kept waiting for a day that wasn't hot as hell so I could avoid the inevitable mosquito cloud (I'm somewhat allergic to bug repellant, so try to avoid it) but it didn't happen. Then I ended up being sick for the past two weeks. Sorry about that. I'll leave myself last on the list, since I intend to do a bike tour sometime in November, when it's finally cooled down. It'd be awesome to take Nifty on that. The plan is to take the Mississippi River Road as far south as I feel like. Definitely past New Orleans, possibly all the way to the end near the mouth of the river.

I also noticed that the retaining ring that holds the element in place on the Nikon optical adapter came off. I used a paperclip to screw it back in, but the element may be backwards. The next person with a Nikon camera will need to check and see if it still works properly. If it doesn't, take the ring off and flip the element over. You can PM me for more info on this if needed.


----------



## Conspiracy

coolio.

guess i need to start making a plan for something to shoot with it because taking it with me to best buy will likely result in only a few interesting shots but not many


----------



## Sean Webster

Do a model shoot with it at that old car park in the woods...with fog machines and all too!


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Do a model shoot with it at that old car park in the woods...with fog machines and all too!


ill see who i can find. probably a no on the smoke machine though







unless the model has one


----------



## hokiealumnus

I can see the craigslist ad now - Need model, no pay, requires own fog machine.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*
> 
> I can see the craigslist ad now - Need model, no pay, requires own fog machine.


perfect! i was trying to think of what to say haha


----------



## Conspiracy

should be receiving it tonight. arrived faster than expected. need to start planning for photographering something on my next day off


----------



## Conspiracy

got it. doesnt work on the 1Dmkii but thankfully i have my 7D still handy. strangely enough the 1D is so old that wont really take any adapted lenses

first 2 obligatory shots

IMG_4275 by brian_roberts, on Flickr

IMG_4279 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Conspiracy

now on its way to Angry Butcher

USPS# 9114901189866468799204


----------



## Dream Killer

Sir,

We're going to need some photos.

Sincerely,
Everyone


----------



## Conspiracy

ill get right on that today. after i take a nap trololololol


----------



## Conspiracy

ok heres some that i liked and a link to the rest. mainly just sharpened in photoshop. very little editing done here https://www.flickr.com/photos/br1an_r/sets/72157645740036291/

IMG_4441 by brian_roberts, on Flickr

IMG_4460 by brian_roberts, on Flickr

IMG_4547 by brian_roberts, on Flickr

IMG_4533 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Angrybutcher

Nifty has arrived! I'll see what I can put together this week. Taking it with me on a road trip from Omaha to SLC and back next week before it's off on another adventure with the next person.


----------



## Artikbot

...I'll revive this if you chaps allow me to?

Where is Nifty at the minute?


----------

